# OpenOffice.org : essai couleurs aqua



## ericb2 (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Depuis longtemps que je devais le faire, j'ai modifié les couleurs d'OpenOffice.org dans le code, et voilà ce que ça donne  *screenshot*
Notez qu'on dirait de l'aqua, mais ce n'est pas de l'aqua: il faut toujours X11. Juste changé l'affreux gris et le bleu  

Il n'y a absolument rien à installer de plus, juste OpenOffice.org et X11. Le post original sur mon *blog*

 Qu'en pensez-vous ?

-- 
eric bachard


----------



## ericb2 (26 Janvier 2006)

Ooops ...

Désolé, j'avais oublié *celui-là* (les icônes sont les icônes crystal)

-- 
eric bachard


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Janvier 2006)

Mais mais mais ... ça sert à rien... :mouais:


Sincèrement, je respecte tout à fait le travail des gens je suis le premier à utiliser OOo (tout les logiciels Open-Source en général) et à le faire utiliser, mais ce genre de petits détails, c'est pas très utile...


(je suis venu sur le thread en pensant que la palette de couleur de cocoa avait était intégré à OOo, ce qui aurait été génial !)



En tout cas, je tiens à te remercier du truc pour pouvoir utiliser les polices du système, ça c'est vraiment utile !!!


----------

